# Plexiglas reinigen ?



## ems-angler (9. Februar 2006)

moin moin

wollte meine Bootsscheiben reinigen , sie sind mit Farb und Lackspritzern übersät...
Habs mit Spüli und warmen Wasser versucht aber keinen erfolg |kopfkrat .
Bevor ich da noch was mit der chemiekeule versaue fragst mal lieber nach vieleicht kennt sich ja jemand mit dem thema aus oder hat einen Tip ....

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus     |wavey:


----------



## fishmanschorsch (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Plexiglas reinigen ?*

wenn die Farbe noch nicht zu lange dran ist, könnte es mit Spiritus oder Isopropanol klappen. Mach aber vorher an einer unaufälligen Stelle einen Test, ob das Plastik nicht angegriffen wird.


----------



## vertikal (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Plexiglas reinigen ?*

Hi ems-angler,

versuch's doch mal hiermit: Nennt sich "Universal-Stein" und hat bis jetzt alle meine Problemfälle in Bezug auf Reinigung gelöst. Das Zeug ist der Hammer schlechthin. Teure Mercedes-Alufelgen, in die sich der Bremsstaub so richtig fett eingebrannt hatte, hab ich wieder sauber bekommen. "Experten" hatten mir geraten, neue Felgen zu kaufen, da nichts mehr zu machen wär!

Ist ein Pulver, dass mit einem feuchten Schwamm aufgetragen wird und keine Oberflächen angreift.


----------



## nixenfischer (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Plexiglas reinigen ?*

servus,
falls trotzdem kratzer oder blinde stellen entstehen, kann man die im plexi gut rauspolieren. z.b.mit sehr weicher schwabbelscheibe und politur. geht echt gut.

grüsse vom nixenfischer


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Plexiglas reinigen ?*

Moin!
Kann ja sein das ich unwissend bin, aber das kommt mir wie Quatsch mit Soße vor!
Alles aber auch alles was mit Schwabbelscheiben oder Polliermittel zu tun hat ist nicht gut für Plexiglas!
Auch wenn es beschichtetes Plexi ist, wird es seine Spuren auf dem Plexi lassen!
Polliermittel sind Schleifmittel, und schleifen gibt Krazer!
Womit man das Plexi wieder sauber bekommt, kann ich leider auch nicht sagen, aber bestimmt nicht damit!
Schwabbelscheiben sind mit korunt körner besetzt , also Krazer!
Auf keinen Fall mit scharfen Reinigungsmittel daran gehen!


----------



## Warius (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Plexiglas reinigen ?*



			
				fishmanschorsch schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die Farbe noch nicht zu lange dran ist, könnte es mit Spiritus oder Isopropanol klappen. Mach aber vorher an einer unaufälligen Stelle einen Test, ob das Plastik nicht angegriffen wird.



So könnte es klappen, so lange du die jeweils reines Isopropanol bzw. "reinen" Spiritus verwendest. Falls es sich um einen Universalreiniger handelt, in welchem evtl. noch Aceton oder Toluol oder so´n Krempel drinne is, würd ich die Finger davon lassen! Ansonsten gibts 1a Milchglas....


----------



## friggler (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Plexiglas reinigen ?*

Hallo,
 Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit einem Hochdruckreiniger gemacht.
 Am besten wenn der Wasserstrahl in einem flachen Winkel auftrifft.
 Ist aber gefärlich beim Rahmen/Gummidichtungen.

 Kleine Kratzer/Flecken in Plexi poliere Ich mit einer Minibohrmaschine raus.
 Dazu benutze Ich Wattestäbchen (Die mit Holzstiel). 
 Als Schleifpaste ist Zahnpasta bestens. 
 Als Testobjekt eignet sich eine CD hervorragend um ein Gefühl für diese Methode zu bekommen.
 Damit hab Ich auch schon so manche CD gerettet ;-)
 Die Drehzahl darf nicht allzu hoch sein da durch die Reibung das Plexi sonst schmelzen kann.
 Unbedingt Schutzbrille verwenden! Wenn der Holzstiel bricht wird der Rest ein gefährliches Geschoss.


 Gruß
 Andreas


----------



## nixenfischer (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Plexiglas reinigen ?*

vielleicht reden wir mit schwabbelscheibe aneinander vorbei aber wir haben auf der arbeit öfter treppengeländer mit plexiglasfüllung oder plexihandlauf gebaut und da haben wir eventuelle kratzer rauspoliert. die scheibe war weich und aus textilmaterial. mit poliermittel gingen da die kratzer raus. bei ebenen flächen musste man dann etwas flächiger arbeiten, da man ja material abnimmt und es sonst auffällt. 

grüsse vom nixenfischer


----------



## Lachsy (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Plexiglas reinigen ?*

wir haben sowas für kratzer vom Scheibenwischer am boot benutzt. funzt ganz gut




 Hochwirksames Acrylglas-Poliermittel. Das erste Poliermittel mit dem sich Schleifspuren vollständig beseitigen lassen. Wasserlöslich, silikonfrei und ungiftig. Zum Polieren nach Schleifarbeiten oder zum Entfernen hartnäckiger Verschmutzungen und Kratzer. Sehr sparsam in der Anwendung. 

http://www.acrylglasprofi.de.premiumclass.de/

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Plexiglas reinigen ?*

Ich denke es kommt auch auf die Art der Verschmutzung bzw Farbe an. Acrylfarbe oder Lack?
Wegpolieren ist heikel. Man schleift praktisch immer irgentwie eine Linse und auch das kann ewig dauern, da ist das Austauschen vielleicht weniger arbeitsintensiv


----------



## arno (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Plexiglas reinigen ?*

Moin!
Ich habe da gar nicht an Schwabbelscheiben mit Tuchbzw. Stoff gedacht!
nagut, da kann ich dann nichts zu sagen!
Kann mir aber trotzdem nicht vorstellen, das es damit funzt!
Hab natürlich damit keine Erfahrung!


----------



## ems-angler (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Plexiglas reinigen ?*

moin moin

vielen vielen dank für eure super informationen , habt mir echt weiter geholfen .....

mfg
      matze


----------



## arno (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Plexiglas reinigen ?*

oder auch nicht!
<Sag uns wie es ausgegangen ist!
Am besten macvhst Du das mit dem pollieren, danach weis ich dann ob ich das auch machen kann, oder ich recht habe!


----------



## ems-angler (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Plexiglas reinigen ?*

Moin moin

es war ein gebrauchtes Boot das ich mir zugelegt habe , daher sind die Scheiben doch schon ein bischen leicht an gekratzt.
Habe erst die groben Lack und Farb spritzer mit einem sogenanten Glasschaber vorsichtig entfernt , das ging auch super ohne weitere kratzer hinzuzufügen...
dann die scheiben mit mit einem Mineralölhaltigen Terpentin-ersatz nochmals gesäubert.
Hab heute nochmal nachgeschaut sieht fast aus wie neu , also keine negativen folgen .....


----------



## arno (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Plexiglas reinigen ?*

Man(n) staune!


----------



## spin-paule (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Plexiglas reinigen ?*

Als gelernter Dekorateur habe ich da noch ein Tipp: Das mit dem Alkohol ist schon richtig - alles was "schärfer" ist kann schädlich sein und das Plexiglas angreifen! 
Hartnäckige Verschmutzungen kann man einweichen. D.h. man nehme ein Stück Küchenkrepp und tränke diesen mit Alkohol (natürlich reiner hochprozentiger Industrie-Alkohol) und legt dann das feuchte Küchentuch großflächig auf die zu reinigende Plexiglasfläche und lässt den Alk einwirken. 
Selbst hartnäckiger Schmutz sollte spätestens beim zweiten oder dritten Mal "angeweicht" sein. 
Aber von löse- oder schleifmittelhaltige Mittel rate ich dringend ab. Wie bereits erwähnt wurde, immer erst an einer unauffälligen Stelle testen.
Viel Erfolg!
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------

